# My rabbit Mario.



## magicapple (Jun 12, 2006)

This is mario trying to run alway from the camera.







This is my rabbit's face






This is my rabbit looking up at the camera. 






This is my rabbit trying to climb up to get closer to the cam






My rabbit's behind.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 12, 2006)

Aww, for got to reduce the pic. :cry2


----------



## naturestee (Jun 12, 2006)

That's okay! You can have them automatically reduced by loading them up on Tinypic.com. Then you copy the IMG line and paste it here. I resize my own pics for consistency (Tinypic sometimes makes them different sizes), but I still use Tinypic to upload them.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 12, 2006)

Yay I reduced the size. But my rabbit still looks big. -.-"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2006)

He's so cute. I love his white nose.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 12, 2006)

I think he's lovely! That nose is so cute!

Are you sure you don't want to check his gender? Boys can get dewlaps, but usually it's girls that have them.

FYI a dewlap is like a second chin, but happens even on healthy/skinny rabbits. It's for the girls to pull fur from to keep their babies warm.


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 12, 2006)

Mario is very cute!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know if my rabbit has two chin. Soo... well all I know is that it has abig chest? or maybe its just a bunch of hair.


----------



## binkies (Jun 12, 2006)

Ohhhh that white nose and those floppy ears! I wish I could just grab Mario up and snuggle him to death!!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 12, 2006)

mario is very cute!! and he/she doesnt look that big..looks the same size as my two


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 13, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Are you sure you don't want to check his gender? Boys can get dewlaps, but usually it's girls that have them.
> 
> FYI a dewlap is like a second chin, but happens even on healthy/skinny rabbits. It's for the girls to pull fur from to keep their babies warm.


 Maybe Mario is really a "Maria". 

Either way, that is one CUTE bunny!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, what a gorgeous bunny. Just look at that little white nose - it was made to be kissed 

Jan


----------



## magicapple (Jun 13, 2006)

if my rabbit is not a boy then i'll have to save more money for it to be spayed.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 13, 2006)

Your bunny is a real cutie pie! I love the nose :inlove:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 13, 2006)

Well my Wesley haswhat I call a "moolap"...






But you definitely want to make sure.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 13, 2006)

whats a moolap?


----------



## Spring (Jun 13, 2006)

:shock:I LOVE THAT WHITE NOSE!!!!!

My first bun, Smokey had a white nose too.. I haven't seen many bunnies with them but it reminded me of her from your bun! 

:shock:And look at that two-toned tail... Hmm.. I think I'm in love!!  

What a handsome little boy!!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 13, 2006)

whats soo good about white nose?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

its cute!! petey has a little white on his nose


----------



## Spring (Jun 13, 2006)

What's good about it? It's adorable!:brat: like a little marshmellow. Hehe .


----------



## magicapple (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't see them...:?

And hey! haven't seen you in a bit!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 21, 2006)

yea i was studing hard for my test.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

cant see them either


----------



## magicapple (Jun 22, 2006)

*phomagicapple wrote: *


>


 umm can you see them now?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi, yes we can see him now, and I must say Mario is adorable. I love the picture where he has his feet up on the cage.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 22, 2006)

*magicapple wrote:*


>


 
What a charmer!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 22, 2006)

What a cute guy! and it looks like he has a nice play area there, good job!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 22, 2006)

Aww, so adorable.

:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 22, 2006)

Mario is such a cute bunny. He looks as though he is enjoying himself.

Jan


----------



## Spring (Jun 22, 2006)

Aww! Look at that white wittle tummy!  I'm jelous... mind shipping Mario over to Canada?  I think Pepsi would enjoy a boyfriend.. !


----------



## Pipp (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, what a cutie! I've never seen a bunny with a white nose like that before! Incredibly cute and unique! Sorry, I haven't followed your posts very closely, I'll have to start paying attention! 

Give Mario a kiss on that awesome nose for me! 

sas and the gang of five :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 22, 2006)

aww he's so cute!!! that is a nice play area.. and i see you got him a bunny-cabob!


----------



## magicapple (Jun 24, 2006)

I got him the bunny cabo with the cage. It came in a kit. And if you look at the mouth half is white and the other half is brown. A lido weird.


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 24, 2006)

:heart::inlove:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 24, 2006)

*magicapple wrote: *


> And if you look at the mouth half is white and the other half is brown. A lido weird.


not weird... cute!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Spring (Jun 25, 2006)

Are we looking at the same bun? Everytime I see Mario my heart flutters at this handsome little guy! He's perfect from head to tail


----------



## magicapple (Jun 25, 2006)

more pic


----------



## magicapple (Jun 25, 2006)

Oo yea my rabbit makes a lot of nosie at night. So Now I leave it out in a coner. But I'm afraid it might break things when its out of the cage while i'm sleeping. But if I leave it there it's going to make a lot of nosie. And my family can't stand that.


----------



## magicapple (Jun 25, 2006)

kinda burry


----------



## magicapple (Jul 1, 2006)

more pic


----------



## Jenni (Jul 1, 2006)

He is so adorable!! He looks like my bunny, except he has floppy ears.


----------



## magicapple (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Spring (Jul 2, 2006)

Ohh! New hampster?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 2, 2006)

Oooh, missed my Mario fix!! I especially love the top pic, the dignified lookframing that wonderful little nose and dewlap! 

(Although I still suspect that Mario may just be a Maria!)



sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 2, 2006)

*I second this opinion, looks like a Maria to me.
Pipp wrote: *


> (Although I still suspect that Mario may just be a Maria!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd been thinking the same thing. But I think the name should stay regardless. I like "Mario".


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh yes, Mario is a great name regardless of what gender!

Mario reminds me so much of my girl Dodge, they have the same body and head and expression, just the colouring is different.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah i was also thinking the same,i really think you may just have a little girl there,

your bunny is so adorable,i just love that wittle wigglynose



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Jul 3, 2006)

So who's this little guy?


----------



## magicapple (Jul 3, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> So who's this little guy?


 

It's a girl. It's call lori. I had this hamster before my rabbit. I have another hamster called lily thats white with little brown spots. THose two used to be nice together but I broke my big cage and had to put them in a smaller one for a while and then lori attacked lily. So I separate them. its kinda sad thinking about the hamster and the separating. But it's okay they both have nice little cozy homes.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> *I second this opinion, looks like a Maria to me.
> Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > (Although I still suspect that Mario may just be a Maria!


Yeah Mario got bunny boobs


----------



## magicapple (Jul 4, 2006)

*Mümmel wrote: *


> *minilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *I second this opinion, looks like a Maria to me.
> ...


Yea.. I notice it got big boobs. So thats what made me think it's a girl for a while but then I saw a few pic of rabbits and most of them all have it.


----------



## Haley (Jul 5, 2006)

Mario is such a doll! It breaks my heart to read in your earlier post how you thought he was big and ugly. I hope you are warming up to him. You are so lucky to have such a beautiful bunny in your life. I really hope you are learning to love him 

-Haley


----------

